# 

## -

,   -        ,      ,       .  galina408@yandex.ru   . ,    ,       .
   :  ,   .   - ,   .  !!!

----------

,  14001   -,     /, ..    . 2 . 11 . 21   14- " "  :Embarrassment:

----------


## (*_*)

,    ,         , ,   ..     ,    -.

----------


## 777

,()     ,        .

----------

?
        . ,  14001   -    ? 
 - -     ....
  ,     -  -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

> ?
>         . ,  14001   -    ? 
>  - -     ....
>   ,     -  -


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=317878
   .

----------


## -

,     . 
,   -.   ,    .   .

----------

, !
 ...  ?

----------

.  .  :Wink: 
    ""
    ""!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ab2093

> ,   -    ...!!!


 
 -     ...

  46-

----------


## -

> .  . 
>     ""
>     ""!


, .
    .     ,        ,    .  :Smilie: )

----------


## -

> , !
>  ...  ?


,     :Smilie: ))

----------

!!!

----------

,      ,    ,    ,   ,    (  -   )    .

----------

,    14001.      -   .     .      ,    ???  . ,  -     - .  ,    ,   .

----------


## Egregor

> ,      ,    ,    ,


  :Smilie: 
     .             .

----------

:
1.   .  
2.   .  
3. -   
4. 14001

----------

> :
> 1.   .  
> 2.   .  
> 3. -   
> 4. 14001


     ?

----------

, ...

----------


## Nastya85

.  ,        !!! 
  2010            .          (  4 -  ).
1.     :

 ..

 ..


.  ______                                                  __     2010.

 	     ,    ..,        .




  ______________________________    ..

    :


   ,   25% 
 ,         .
             .

     ,             -   ?

2.     :                     .
 . :   ,    ,    ,         ,          , ,    ,        ,                ,    . 

   ,      ,    .         ,      ,     ,     .  .

----------

-     /     ?!    ?!       14-   ,   ?!         ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Egregor

> /     ?!


 



> 14-   ,   ?!


 -  -   
 -  -  ( )



> ?!


,   ,        :Smilie:

----------

!  .     100%  .   Egregor!

----------


## -

> , !


  .

----------

> .


 :Big Grin:  
  ?

----------


## SOUTHWEST

,        (50 % ),   ()          ?   !

----------

,     -     14001. 
 ,     -    ,   -,  14001.

----------


## TATKA007

> ,    ,         , ,   ..     ,    -.


 ,     -  .
       ,            .,  5          (  )       ,    ,             ..
   - ..  ,   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Charly

.
    .
:
1.  
2.  1  (50%)
3.  2  (  3- -  1/3 ).

 : 
1.      ? 
2.    ?
3.       ?

.

  :
     ( ).
     .
  ?

----------


## Nastya85

> .
>     .
> :
> 1.  
> 2.  1  (50%)
> 3.  2  (  3- -  1/3 ).
> 
>  : 
> 1.      ? 
> ...


   :
   , , , ,     .   , ,     1.   , , ,   2.   , ,    ,                .      .        ,     ,  ,        .

----------

,              ?

----------


## Charly

Nastya85, .

   :

   ,  ,     2   -       .

     ?   ?

----------


## Law

( ).  (     )          , ..  _      .

----------

> Nastya85, .
> 
>    :
> 
>    ,  ,     2   -       .
> 
>      ?   ?


 14-

----------


## kanda

!!           (    ).      ?    14   ,  ,       ?        :       ,    ?
 ))

----------

> ,     . 
> ,   -.   ,    .   .


   ,          .
       .   :
1.      -...   ...        .???
2.      ,      -   14001             ???
       !!!!

----------


## hollywood

?        ,

----------


## Leila

> ?


  .



> ,


   ,     ?

----------


## TATKA007

> ?        ,


    .. 



> 11. ,           ,   .         .


     ..  ..   .. ..    ..)))
 ,    ..      ... :Wow:

----------


## Leila

> ..


,   .



> ,    ..      ...


*TATKA007*,  . 3 . 35  : 
 ,     ()     ,  .
,           ,             ,           .

----------

,   ,           10%   (..  ),        , ..  .   ,   ,    .

----------


## Leila

.      .

----------

..   ,        2 :
1.       ,  1000 .
2.    10 %  -,   .

   ?

----------


## Leila

2 ?      - ?  - ,    ?

----------

,     ,         .

----------


## Leila

,  2 .   ,   ,         .

----------

,    .

----------

,        14 ,     14 ,           ,   ? (   - 2- ,    ,         ).
   ,    , ..   ,     ,     .

----------


## ,

> .             .


    -     () ?    -  ?

----------


## Leila

> -     () ?    -  ?


  ?

----------

! , !    .    .  2 .      ,       (    ).      ???

----------

2011 .,  . 2 .(46 .)

----------


## Leila

> 2011 .,  . 2 .(46 .)


   ,   .   2,       ,    ,   ,    ()   .

----------


## megatur

.  2   10000,    60,    40.    .       .        .    .     (   )?    14 , ,     ??  
ergregor

----------


## Leila

> .     (   )?


   .      ( ,   )    ..

----------


## Yrsha

E    (     ,        )   ..

----------


## Leila

> ..


   -    .   .

----------


## Yrsha



----------


## Yrsha

-    ,   -   ,        .

----------


## ab2093

> -    .   .


,     .

-14 ( )
 24. ,  
1. ,  ,           ,    ,       .
2.                     **                       (),      ,  .

 :
1.    -  ,    (1.   ; 2.      ( ))
2.   -  , (1.  - (); 2.     )

----------


## Leila

> ,     .


*ab2093*,      -  (,      ).    :



> E    (     ,        )


 ,     .

----------


## Yrsha

.
       .

----------


## Yrsha

Leila,        .    .  -    -

----------


## Leila

*Yrsha*,    .   - .     -  . ,              ( ).     , , - ,   .

----------


## Yrsha

[QUOTE=Leila;53640946]*Yrsha*,      , , - ,   .[/QUOTE
  . ..      400 .     -             -   , ?

----------


## Leila

> . ..      400 .     -             -   , ?


,    .     ,    ,        .      ,       (  "  ").

----------


## Yrsha

-    
 -    ____

.                                                                                                                                "15"   2012 .
  _,    ____,    ,    "",   ,  
   ___________, 02.06.1961  ,     ____,   ""  ,   00.00.0000,   772-076,    : . , . -, . --, . --   _____________________,    "",   ,     : 

1.  
1.1     ,           "______________________________",           . 
1.2    "_______________________________________": 
 :  "______________________________". 
- :    . 
: ___________________________________ 
 : 10 000 ( ).      
: ______________________________________ 
1.3.   : 
 : 400 () ,    4 %  . 
      " __"   ,  ,      ()  . 

2.      .
2.1.        "_"     400 () . 
2.2         10 ()     . 

3. . 
3.1          "_"        . 
3.2        . 

4.     . 
4.1        ,      . 
4.2        "_"     ,      ,       . 

5.  
5.1          . 
5.2    2  :     ,  -   .
6.3.  ,     ,     . 

7.    :

:   -            :Wow:

----------


## Leila

> 3.1          "_"        .


.



> 5.2    2  :     ,  -   .


  .



> :   -


    ?  :Hmm:   .

----------


## Yrsha

> ,    ,        .      ,       (  "  ").


                 /           1600.        /    .

----------


## Yrsha

> 3.1          "_"        .
> .


   ?

----------


## Leila

> /           1600.        /    .


  ?     ?  ,   - .  ,   .     ""  /,   ""  ?     /,    /. ,        /,   "  ".



> ?


   .   ,  ,            .
      ,     ,      .

----------


## Yrsha



----------


## Yrsha

14001       .

----------


## Leila

> 


 ?



> 14001       .


    .    .

----------


## Yrsha

> .   ,  ,


             1  



> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yrsha

Leila  .           14001

----------

2008,          .              .       . 2008  ..   !

----------

...

----------


## sarakot

> 


  ? :Smilie: 

    ?

**   ?

----------

20.
  ()          . 
    ,     35

----------

,           1 2009 .

----------

" ",      ,      ....

----------

.... :Wink:

----------


## rsm

.     -!!!    . 4  (+  +).     ,    ,   .           ?    -        .   ,       ,   .   , -    ,          ,

----------


## karpenko81

rsm,      :       ,    ,    .    ,  ,  .           .     .  , ,  ( ,   )

----------


## Karamel

,   .      ,      .     . .   ,      ???  ,  .

----------


## sarakot

*Karamel*, 
 :


    .....
  :
-  -      
    -

----------


## Leila

> ,      .


   .    - .   14001.    .



> . .


        .  ,                   .  13001      .   :  14001,  ,    (    )  2- .,    .  (800 .).



> ???


   ().    ?

----------


## Karamel

*Leila*, 
 :Embarrassment: 
 :Embarrassment:  ,    ,  -,  14001  ,      ?       3  ,   33,3%. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leila

> ,    ,  -,  14001  ,      ?


*Karamel*,       - .      - (  )   .        .  14001        .

     ,        :      ( ,       ),     ,       30- ,      .          14001.    .

,    ,  *sarakot*:         ,  ,   ,             (             ).      -    - ,   .       14001. ,       3-         (     ,    ).

----------


## Karamel

*Leila*, 
    ?       ,     ,

----------


## Leila

> ?


  :Smilie:     .       ,     (. 21   ).              (. 21   ).      -            ,                  (.. 26, 23  24   ).



> ,     ,


    -         ( ,    ).     ()     ,     .  . 21   .



> 


  .       . ..    (  ),     .

----------


## Kumir

-            ,                  (.. 26, 23  24   ).


        .      ,     .

----------


## 88

1  100%       100%,  ,   ,  ..     ,    .       -           ----- ...  .?        100% ?   ?       +  -, , .  14     -     ,    ?       ?

----------


## Leila

. ,    ,    ( ,      )    .     ,      .
    (,           )        .    . 14-   ,       (  ).  - .     .

----------


## 88

.    - . ,    .

----------

,  .     .
 ,   ,        (..     ).   ?
1)       ?
2)         ?
3)     ? 1        ?

 ,   ,   ...

----------

,   ,     ?

----------


## Leila

> 1)       ?
> 2)         ?


   .  ""    .     .  .



> 3)     ? 1        ?


  .



> ,   ,     ?


,    ,    .

----------

> .  ""    .     .  .
>    .
> 
>   .
> 
> ,    ,    .


     ?

----------

[QUOTE=Leila;54074102]   .  ""    .     .  

    .

----------


## sarakot

> ?


 




> .


     (      -   -   )     / 
1.   .14,-,  / ()  - 
2.-.14

----------

